# 8v custom CNC valve cover



## mks949 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have been thinking about making a CNC valve cover for my 8v. Why? Because.  I was wondering if you guys have seen one before? I know it is very popular with the newer gen motors but i think it would look cool under the hood of a mk1. I have a 5-axis cnc so milling out a simple 8v cover should be easy for me. lol

Also would anyone be interested is something like this? Might make a couple of them if I setup the machine for it.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

if the stock timing cover still fit over the left side of it, id be all for it


----------



## ml1986 (Apr 27, 2012)

Any idea of what it would look like? 

Something with cool fins like the HTN cover?


----------



## mks949 (Mar 27, 2009)

ml1986 said:


> Any idea of what it would look like?
> 
> Something with cool fins like the HTN cover?


I was planning on having fins or something along those lines. I'll work something up within the next couple days. Not sure if I would keep the t-belt cover. I'm currently not running one.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

mks949 said:


> I have been thinking about making a CNC valve cover for my 8v. Why? Because.  I was wondering if you guys have seen one before? I know it is very popular with the newer gen motors but i think it would look cool under the hood of a mk1. I have a 5-axis cnc so milling out a simple 8v cover should be easy for me. lol
> 
> *Also would anyone be interested is something like this?* Might make a couple of them if I setup the machine for it.


 
prob not, VW people are cheap and a block of aluminum that big is $$$ to start with.


----------



## a sneeky spork (Jan 10, 2012)

got any ideas skeched up ?


----------



## mks949 (Mar 27, 2009)

no sketches yet. I have been busy at work but my dad and i are going to try and come up with something soon. i will post when we get an idea on our cad software.


----------



## Truckinduc (Apr 24, 2011)

I too would like to see this


----------



## coolalex (Jan 20, 2012)

My dad owns a machine shop with 3 huge haas cnc machines, so if you end up doing this do me a favor and send me the schematic or whatever its called. Subbed :thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

why not make it a 2 piece valve cover? could simplify it and make it use smaller chunks of aluminum.


----------



## mks949 (Mar 27, 2009)

vanaman said:


> why not make it a 2 piece valve cover? could simplify it and make it use smaller chunks of aluminum.


A 2 piece design would honestly cost more because of asembly time, additional hardware, and more machine time. A single block of aluminum is not as expensive as you think. It would be very easy to machine the entire block in two operations.

here is an axle cover my dad recently made for his goldwing in his free time.

After the first op. and first setup.









Before chrome


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

pure aluminum blocks are more expensive

cnc is not the way to make a valve cover

most are cast aluminum requiring of course the aluminum to be melted and poured


and guys, why would aluminum cans and tin foil cost so much in a pure block form?
it doesnt. aluminum is one of the worlds highest sources of metal on the surface
just like titanium di-oxide.


----------



## mks949 (Mar 27, 2009)

rabbitnothopper said:


> pure aluminum blocks are more expensive
> 
> cnc is not the way to make a valve cover
> 
> ...



Actually if your only making a couple pieces buying a block is way cheaper. Otherwise you have to have a casting made for 1 or 2 pieces. Not cost effective.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

rabbitnothopper said:


> pure aluminum blocks are more expensive
> 
> cnc is not the way to make a valve cover
> 
> ...


buy it in a large enough quantity and it's pretty cheap. 

but hey if the thread starter does not want to be compensated for development, machining time and tooling I'll gladly take one for the cost of material since it is so cheap for him. (I really want to know your cost for a billet large enough for a VC threadstarter) I already have a good idea since I have been a machinist for 12 years but please enlighten the rest of us.


----------



## mks949 (Mar 27, 2009)

wantacad said:


> buy it in a large enough quantity and it's pretty cheap.
> 
> but hey if the thread starter does not want to be compensated for development, machining time and tooling I'll gladly take one for the cost of material since it is so cheap for him. (I really want to know your cost for a billet large enough for a VC threadstarter) I already have a good idea since I have been a machinist for 12 years but please enlighten the rest of us.


never said it was going to be cheap. lol. It would be cheaper than having another source make a casting for a one time piece. I am going to guess (have not gotten a quote yet) a couple hundred dollars for material. Those axle blocks my dad made cost us $30 a block for 6061 T6 aircraft grade aluminum in a 4x3 block. I am building this cover for me. Wasn't sure if anyone shared any interest as well. If I was going to produce valve covers having a cast piece would be the cheapest route. Especially due to the depth of the valve cover (lots of chips). As for tooling, i would use what is laying around the shop, leftovers. :thumbup:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

mks949 said:


> never said it was going to be cheap. lol. It would be cheaper than having another source make a casting for a one time piece. I am going to guess (have not gotten a quote yet) a couple hundred dollars for material. Those axle blocks my dad made cost us $30 a block for 6061 T6 aircraft grade aluminum in a 4x3 block. I am building this cover for me. Wasn't sure if anyone shared any interest as well. If I was going to produce valve covers having a cast piece would be the cheapest route. Especially due to the depth of the valve cover (lots of chips). As for tooling, i would use what is laying around the shop, leftovers. :thumbup:


Guess I just mistook this comment. 



mks949 said:


> * A single block of aluminum is not as expensive as you think.*


was bored as work tonight. a mk2 VC is roughly 16.5x6x2.5" quick estimate would be $100-140 per block before any work is done. Like I said in my first post. VW people are cheap. Factor in everything else and you'd be lucky to actually sell 5.

Believe me over the years i dream of cool shiat I could be making but in the end the cost just isn't worth it for a small run.


----------



## mks949 (Mar 27, 2009)

wantacad said:


> Guess I just mistook this comment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hear ya man. Yeah my goal for all of this was to make one maybe two and call it a day. It would be cool to just have a couple one off pieces. I am also building a subie that i plan on making a couple custom goodies for.


----------



## avwq (May 11, 2006)

Hi guys !

If the design is really diffrent, I can be interesting buy one !

It's so nice to have something diffrent ! ! !










:laugh:


----------



## crankyfranky (Jun 5, 2013)

Those P slots are amazing and def. original from what i have seen. Go you bro. pm me on how you went about dong that.


----------

